# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Du lịch hè 2012| xe giường nằm Hoàng Long Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác

## mrhoangkim

*PHÒNG VÉ NAM HƯƠNG

NAM HUONG BOOKING OFFICE

----///----

Nhận đặt vé xe đi du lịch trong nước

Cho thuê xe giường nằm đi Vinh - Bãi Biển Cửa Lò - Thăm quê hương Bác Hồ

Cho Thuê xe giường nằm cao cấp Hoàng Long đi Cửa lò

Cho thuê xe mùa du lịch hè 2012/Xe Hoàng Long du lịch hè 2012/Du lịch cùng xe Hoàng Long 2012*
*Tư vấn hành trình thuận lợi cho quý khách

*Với phương châm Đảm bảo cho quý khách 1 kì nghỉ vui vẻ - tiết kiệm - An toàn 

Phụ trách đặt vé: Trịnh Thanh Hương - ĐT: 0916.120.884      Hotline: 0978.600.558
Mail: huongt_bio100684@yahoo.com
Điện thoại:  04.6672.6080
Địa chỉ: Phòng vé Nam Hương. Số 7/155 Cầu Giấy - Q. Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội

Chi tiết tham khảo tại : http://www.vexehoanglong.com/

Hướng dẫn thanh toán nếu đặt vé online"
http://www.vexehoanglong.com/tin-tuc...-ve-hoang-long

Nhận đặt vé trực tiếp tại phòng vé - Đặt vé qua điện thoại - Đặt vé online
Nhận đặt các tuyến chính - Các Chặng

Giao vé tận nơi cho các tổ chức, cơ quan, sinh viên, nhóm du lịch....(Từ 5 vé trở lên)
Vé xe Hoàng Long chuyên cung cấp xe đi du lịch trong nước - Cung cấp vé cho khách đi lẻ - Gia Đình- Khách đoàn - Công ty.....

_Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách, cảm ơn quý khách đã sử dụng dịch vụ!_

----------

